# 2011 Acadia Np Rally Documentary Video



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all,

I was forwarded this from Tim Domiano (Production Manager for Outback). It is not quite the finished product that will go to their website, but it is still pretty cool. For any of you that were still on the fence about going to see this beautiful place, here ya go.

Enjoy.

Keystone Outback Owners Rally

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just under 5 minutes of video for hours of filming! Undoubtedly more footage they can/ will use! If you haven't checked the video out... what are you waiting for!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Who says Outbackers aren't influential? Keystone owes a lot of it's success to the fine folks here!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Super COOL!!!

Jim your commentary at the end is awesome, off the cuff from the heart.....they couldnt have scripted it better


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How cool is that!!! You guys did a great job in the video. Makes me want to go camping, but ugh, err....we are forecasted to get 3" of rain today.	Yep...3" in one day. Yikes!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How cool is that!!! You guys did a great job in the video. Makes me want to go camping, but ugh, err....we are forecasted to get 3" of rain today.	Yep...3" in one day. Yikes!!


It was pretty cool ... three days of rain here - clearing up in time to go Thanksgiving camping for the weekend


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

clarkely said:


> How cool is that!!! You guys did a great job in the video. Makes me want to go camping, but ugh, err....we are forecasted to get 3" of rain today.	Yep...3" in one day. Yikes!!


It was pretty cool ... three days of rain here - clearing up in time to go Thanksgiving camping for the weekend








[/quote]

UGH! The Gregg Escape has already drank the pink stuff for the season... I will have to live vicariously through you Clark. Then again, I don't think my extended family would be pleased with me if I said I was going to be in the mountains for the holiday....Although...who cares about them!

I could dewinterize in about 15 minutes, all the non-perishable are in one box..top off the propane...










I hate you Clark!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> How cool is that!!! You guys did a great job in the video. Makes me want to go camping, but ugh, err....we are forecasted to get 3" of rain today.	Yep...3" in one day. Yikes!!


It was pretty cool ... three days of rain here - clearing up in time to go Thanksgiving camping for the weekend








[/quote]

UGH! The Gregg Escape has already drank the pink stuff for the season... I will have to live vicariously through you Clark. Then again, I don't think my extended family would be pleased with me if I said I was going to be in the mountains for the holiday....Although...who cares about them!

I could dewinterize in about 15 minutes, all the non-perishable are in one box..top off the propane...










I hate you Clark!
[/quote]

two elkhounds are coming down ....... i am sure there is a site for you


----------

